# pipe as ground????



## Mark Henderson (Jan 23, 2007)

OK keep in mind residential is my specialty.
I am adding a sub panel for a hot tub it will be continuous pipe from panel to panel. Do I need a separate ground or does the pipe serve for the ground?

Mark


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is this a factory built hot tub or will it be field built from components like a swimming pool? Will it have an underwater light?


----------



## Mark Henderson (Jan 23, 2007)

It is a factory built above ground tub. I do belive the it has a light underwater.

Mark


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I believe that you will have to provide a insulated equipment grounding conductor in accordance with 680.25 as referenced in 680.42 for outdoor hot tubs and 680.43 indoor installations.

Chris


----------



## Mark Henderson (Jan 23, 2007)

I am looking at the panel just like a sub panel. I am going to run 4 wires from the sub panel to the hot tub. SO my question is can I run 3 wires from panel to panel and use the pipe as the ground?

Mark


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I can't find anything in Article 680 that says you can't....but I could be missing something. Is this panel just for the hot tub, or are you going to run circuits to anything else?


----------



## Mark Henderson (Jan 23, 2007)

I am only puting the hot tub to this panel it will have to spaces left after we are complete. 

Mark


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

> SO my question is can I run 3 wires from panel to panel and use the pipe as the ground?


No you must run a equipmetn grounding conductor. 680.25(B) requires an equipment grounidng conductor to be installed with the feeder conductors between the grounding terminal of the pool equipment panelboard and the grounding terminal of the applicable service equipment. This equipment grounding conductor shall be insulated. 

Again this section is referenced in both 680.42 and 680.43 for outdoor and indoor hot tubs respectively.

Chris


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Raider, thanks. And your avatar goes quite well with Iron Maiden, I must say!:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Henderson (Jan 23, 2007)

I see it now thank you Raider.

Mark


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

You are welcome,

Maiden, Metallica, Slayer It's ALL good!:thumbup: 

Chris


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Master! 

Master!


----------

